# Are superconducting motors comming to EV's



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Given that conventional motors in EVs are already well into the mid 90% efficiency range, that last few % in efficiency cannot amount to a big difference in overall range. So unless the incremental cost of that superconducting motor is only a few percent more than a conventional 3ph AC motor or BLDC motor, the extra couple miles of range is not going to be worth it.

And even if one could make a nearly 100% efficient superconducting motor, until they can make it run at normal surface-of-earth temperatures, it will require extra energy to be kept cool, in effect clobbering that 100% efficiency back down to probably less than a conventional motor.

Put another way, If it is cheaper to get an incremental 5 miles of range by improving the battery vs. improving the motor, those dollars are going to go into the battery. That is pretty clearly what is happening, there is a lot more promise for huge improvements in battery technology vs. getting that last couple percent of efficiency out of electric motors.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

The big deal for superconductors is for linear motors ie maglev trains, and for superhigh intensity magnetic fields ie super MRI units. Rotary motors for vehicles? Meh...the big issue for vehicles is storage and especially storage cost, not motors.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

There certainly is not a huge gain to be found in efficiency, but i suspect Aeroscott was thinking of improvements in power density...
IE small, very powerfull motors, that might allow practical "in wheel" or at least individual motors for direct coupling (no transmission) to wheels.
but , current AC /BLDC motors are pretty small already, so again , maybe the benefits are limited. ?


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I should have been more careful about the links I posted . 


Sumitomo Electric Industries, Ltd.｜Superconductivity Web Site EV Mortor

This is the car link and it included cooling.( just checked not in this link)

This could eliminate transmissions .

As you say batteries are number 1 on the list.


----------

